# Teyo Johnson in NFL and Yao Ming r friends?



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

heard they met in AAU summer league and Teyo Johnson was playing basketball as a PF at that time.


from Clutchcity:

TEYO JOHNSON talked about his friendship with Yao Ming:

" When I got to the hotel, and gave my name, the girl at the front desk said, "Oh you're with the big Chinese dude." I thought, "What , I've joined a team of foreign exchange students?" I went up to the room, and knocked, but when no one answered. I stuck my key in the slot. Just then Yao Ming answered the door. In his underwear. Tighty-whities. And all I could see was up to his chin in the doorway. ..... I called my mom right away, and whispered, "There's this 7'6" dude in my room, and he's Chinese!" She said, " Yeah, the Mongolians, and Huns can be really big." I didn't know what to think until we went to practice the next day. That's where I found out--this dude could play.

"I played point forward on that team, and I'd get ten assists a game, eight of them throwing the ball to Yao. What he liked most, thought, was just hanging out, because it was the one time in his life he was allowed to be just another teenager.
We couldn't communicate, but we connected. We've been boys ever since. I didn't see him again for years, but I'd call him every six months or so, and set up a three-way conference call with a translater. He called me from China the day I was drafted by the Raiders to congratulate me, and when I saw him at his second All-Star Game, he gave me his jersey. The way I see it, we're friends for life."


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Here's the $64,000 question.

If a football player can get eight assists dropping it in to Yao, WHY COULDN'T FRANCIS? :upset:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

^^Pretty funny.  

Yea Teyo Johnson is one of Yao's good friends here in US. I've read it several times in some Chinese articles.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Here's the $64,000 question.
> 
> If a football player can get eight assists dropping it in to Yao, WHY COULDN'T FRANCIS? :upset:


:laugh: 

Well Teyo could ball when he was at Stanford, I think if he didn't play football he would've definitely got more time on the basketball squad.

I always find it interesting to see players from major sports be friends, because for some reason it seems like they don't exist in the same world when watching games on TV. So it's like reading those crossover comics where Batman meets Spiderman and stuff like that... or maybe I'm just weird. :angel:


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

He was mentioned in Yao Ming's new autobiography. In the beginning of book, the ghost writer listed all cast of charactors. He was the only one who is not related to his basketball career.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

AAU lets teams grab players from other countries? or was this some special tourney?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

There is a big excerpt on the front of NBA.com


----------

